# Melting retaining nut threads



## Robert Stuart (Aug 19, 2017)

I have had a porter cable power dry wall sander for over 15years and just recently it has been melting the thread on the retention nut for the sanding pads. Only found out that threads were melting and not breaking or new ones were shorter than old one was touched the spindle and blistered finger from heat. If any one else has had this problem please let me know a fix other than sand for a few minutes and wait for it to cool down or that there is a specific reason the spindle is getting that hot and melting it. If that is the correct part. I can not see the parts list very well on the diagram. Thanks for all help.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

You probably need to grease the cable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The problem is the bearing. Replace it with SKF 6001, 8mmx12mmx28mm problem solved. 100% Guaranteed.

It is the bearing on the shaft that the retaining nut screws onto. You will need a pair of cir-clip pliers to remove and replace it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You are very welcome Robert Stuart. Please call again when you need help. :jester::jester::jester:


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Robert Stuart said:


> I have had a porter cable power dry wall sander for over 15years and just recently it has been melting the thread on the retention nut for the sanding pads. Only found out that threads were melting and not breaking or new ones were shorter than old one was touched the spindle and blistered finger from heat. If any one else has had this problem please let me know a fix other than sand for a few minutes and wait for it to cool down or that there is a specific reason the spindle is getting that hot and melting it. If that is the correct part. I can not see the parts list very well on the diagram. Thanks for all help.


Wow, 15 years! thats probably one of the first one to come out? They did make them better back then. I remember i would get 1yr use out of them changing the brushes about 3 mos, then the change interval would shorten, 2mo, 1 mo...down to a week..then the armature would be worn out. Now, I keep about 5 in rotation they get used every day without a vacuum sometimes with. We have a bench at the shop that we swap out motors, cables, bearings. a new one now seems to last 4-6 mos until it hits the junk/parts pile. I wonder why the brushless motors have not made their way to drywall sanders?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Cletus said:


> Wow, 15 years! thats probably one of the first one to come out? They did make them better back then. I remember i would get 1yr use out of them changing the brushes about 3 mos, then the change interval would shorten, 2mo, 1 mo...down to a week..then the armature would be worn out. Now, I keep about 5 in rotation they get used every day without a vacuum sometimes with. We have a bench at the shop that we swap out motors, cables, bearings. a new one now seems to last 4-6 mos until it hits the junk/parts pile. I wonder why the brushless motors have not made their way to drywall sanders?


The Festool Planex Easy is going to be brushless. https://www.festoolusa.com/campaigns/landing-page/planex-easy


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Mudslinger said:


> The Festool Planex Easy is going to be brushless. https://www.festoolusa.com/campaigns/landing-page/planex-easy



yes brushless, but they need to get the top rpm speed up. It tops off at 920 rpm. PC7800 is around 2k rpm. I like to use 180 grit and be able to move


----------

